# 10 Common Hair Myths



## Dragonfly (Jun 10, 2007)

*10 Common Hair-Care Myths*

*Think brushing your hair 100 strokes each night is healthy? Will frequent trims really make your hair grow faster? Read on to discover the simple truths behind great hair.*

*Myth #1: Frequent trims make hair grow faster.*

*Truth: *Hair grows a half-inch per month, whether you cut it or not," says John Barrett, owner of the John Barrett Salon in New York City. Hair may grow slightly faster in the summer, but that has nothing to do with the stylist's scissors and everything to do with hormones, which do speed growth a little. One thing a trim will do: Eliminate split ends, making hair look better.

*Myth #2: Stress can make your hair fall out.*

*Truth: *Although your hair is falling out all the time, to the tune of 50 to 120 strands per day, it's possible that you may lose a few more strands when you're "catastrophically" stressed, meaning you have had a major life change such as a divorce, lost job, or surgery, says Gerome Litt, M.D., an assistant professor of dermatology at Case Western Reserve University School of Medicine in Cleveland. "Other culprits are pregnancy or antibiotics. After a few weeks, it will almost certainly grow back."

*Myth #3: Switching shampoos can make hair look healthier.*

*Truth: *It may seem so, but experts scoff. "Hair can't tell the difference between brands or build up tolerance to any product," says London-based hair and scalp expert Philip Kingsley. "Your favorite shampoo will work the same every time you lather up, week after week, month after month." If you have very oily hair or favor a particularly sticky styling product that contains wax, it does pay to use a clarifying shampoo once every two weeks to wash away residue. 

_Good Housekeeping_'s Beauty Department recommends Redken Hair Cleansing Cream and Neutrogena Anti-Residue Shampoo.

*Myth #4: If you pluck out one gray hair, two or three will sprout in its place.*

*Truth: *While this isn't true, plucking out those gray strands is a bad habit. You can damage the roots, causing infection or leaving a scar.

*Myth #5: You can't make flat, fine hair look full of body.*

*Truth: *Five minutes with a set of large hot rollers will add life to straight hair.

*Myth #6: To get really clean hair, you must "lather, rinse, and repeat."*

*Truth: *One thorough washing will do the trick.

*Myth #7: Rinsing with ice-cold water after a shampoo will give you shinier hair.*

*Truth: *It might wake you up, but a dousing of cold water will have no effect on the shininess of your tresses.

*Myth #8: Coloring your hair causes major damage.*

*Truth: *Products today â€” both at home and in the salon â€” are gentle enough not to weaken hair. In fact, some contain extra conditioners that may leave hair more manageable than before. Although it's not necessary, "it can't hurt to consult a professional stylist the first time you do anything permanent to your hair or scalp," Kingsley counsels.

*Myth #9: You can mend split ends with the right products.*

*Truth: *Once they're split, that's it. The only thing you can do then is cut them off. Celebrity stylist Jimmy Paul suggests making split ends less noticeable by applying a product containing silicone or beeswax. It will temporarily seal ends together, making hair softer and more manageable. Try: John Paul Mitchell Gloss Drops and John Barrett Bee Hold.

*Myth #10: You should brush your hair 100 strokes every day.*

*Truth: *"Brush it only to style it, because brushing pulls hairs out of their follicles and possibly weakens individual strands," says Kingsley.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 10, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for posting


----------



## CocaCola (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## rachelrxo (Jun 12, 2007)

I could have sworn cold water made my hair shinier.. lol


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks for posting!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the post!


----------



## pinkxplastic (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

i will admit- i brush my hair about 100 strokes *throughout* the day. i can't help it. i am addicted to my scalp being massaged.


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

I guess I kinda disagree with some of those myths up there.

I had a traumatic event occur some years back, and nearly all my hair fell out within a matter of three months. I can hardly attribute that to just nature.

Also, I do notice a difference when I give my hair a final "cold" rinse, versus no cold rinse. At least this is what I think my eyes are telling me.

Also, anything that contains ammonia and/or peroxide does do damage to the hair. Anything that lifts hair color damages the shaft a little bit just to get to the medulla where most of the melanin is (at least in dark haired individuals).

Using a products with "cones" for many years, and then clarifying the hair using a non-cone product can produce drastic results in one week of use.

However, Myths 1, 4, 6, 9, and 10, I *highly agree with*, and I think more people should know!

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## babyangel (Jun 14, 2007)

Very good to know. Hot rollers do add a bounce to straight hair.

*Babyangel*


----------



## Sonia_K (Jun 14, 2007)

Interesting read..thanks for posting.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! I definitely agree with #1, though. I've been getting my hair trimmed every 6 weeks, and it just keeps getting shorter and shorter!!!!



I'm going to have to lengthen the time between trims just to keep my hair the same length!

I disagree with 2 and 7, though. I know for a fact that I lose more hair when I'm stressed (but I have GAD, so it may be worse because of that). As far as #7, rinsing with cold water causes the pores in the hair to shrink temporarily (just like would happen when you wash your face with cold water). This makes the hair appear smoother and, hence, shinier.


----------



## Harlot (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also, anything that contains ammonia and/or peroxide does do damage to the hair. Anything that lifts hair color damages the shaft a little bit just to get to the medulla where most of the melanin is (at least in dark haired individuals). Well what about that "true match color" hair dye that penelope cruz promotes? It has not ammonia, etc, and colors my hair just fine. Ive colored my hair plenty of times (more than I can count haha) and I havent gotten a split end (thank god lol). I think with proper caring, you can have your cake and eat it too, or in this case, dye your hair and have it healthy. Atleast IMO


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Jun 14, 2007)

good info


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Harlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well what about that "true match color" hair dye that penelope cruz promotes? It has not ammonia, etc, and colors my hair just fine. Ive colored my hair plenty of times (more than I can count haha) and I havent gotten a split end (thank god lol). I think with proper caring, you can have your cake and eat it too, or in this case, dye your hair and have it healthy. Atleast IMO That's great! Technology is making it safer to dye hair now, more than ever.
But I was talking about the harsher hair color systems out there that do use those harsh ingredients. Millions of people _still_ use them, and millions still go to the salon to have those mistakes "corrected".

So I guess, I'm saying hair color does not have to cause damage, but to make a generalized broad sweeping statement does not take into account the millions of women who have damaged their manes using at-home hair color, or salon stylist run amok.


----------



## Harlot (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, for sure! Theres only probably one line of permanent hair dye that has no ammonia sadly. Hopefully more companies will jump in the bandwagon cause never again will I dye my hair at a salon! After finding true match (awesome color payoff ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I wont go back to sneaking a scratch when my hair is frying.


----------



## *hana* (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## MindySue (Jun 21, 2007)

Myth #3: Switching shampoos can make hair look healthier.

man if i use the same one more than twice it makes my hair look like crap


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 21, 2007)

That was very interesting, I think I've seen it before, now I don't freak if my hair gets a little long before I trim it.


----------



## xkatiex (Jun 21, 2007)

Great info



x


----------



## Brittluvsmusic (Jun 23, 2007)

Those were very interesting to read, thanks!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 23, 2007)

Intresting!


----------



## charminggirl (Jul 9, 2007)

wow, thanx, very good info


----------



## princess_20 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanx for posting


----------



## lalalalala (Jul 10, 2007)

Interesting.. Thanks!


----------



## smo0shie (Aug 6, 2007)

Interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 6, 2007)

Great info, thanks for posting!


----------



## atractive lady (Aug 7, 2007)

thanx


----------



## Charley? (Aug 8, 2007)

Cold water works wonders on my hair, but otherwise good tips.


----------



## guineapig (Aug 15, 2007)

I've read elsewhere that cold water does help cause it helps your hair cuticles lay flatter or something, thus making it appear shinier..


----------



## Trinity07 (Aug 15, 2007)

The last myth.

Well if you want your hair to be more fluffy and soft, you have to brush it more frequently.


----------



## Sarah89 (Aug 15, 2007)

I always thought switching shampoos made my hair look better :S,

but I guess it makes sence that it technically can't ...weird


----------



## senyorita (Sep 1, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## hellman (Sep 3, 2007)

very interesting. much appreciated =)


----------



## so_adorkable_ (Sep 10, 2007)

ive heard some of these before

...for #1 most people agree

but i trim my bangs often and it seems in no time at all, they're long again and in my eyes so i end up trimming them every 2 weeks or so


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 10, 2007)

Very informative...need to go get a clarifying shampoo...But I just don't know about the myths talking about:

*Rising hair with cold water not making her shinier

*Coloring the hair and getting no damage

*And using the same shampoo always having the same effect


----------



## justdragmedown (Sep 10, 2007)

interesting. Thanks for posting


----------



## sunmoon (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks for the post


----------



## juicychanel (Sep 15, 2007)

This is pretty interesting.


----------



## fluffy frog (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Myth #3: Switching shampoos can make hair look healthier.
man if i use the same one more than twice it makes my hair look like crap

I need to change shampoo every so often - my har seems to get used to a certain shampoo and eventually it doesnt seem to give it a good clean as much as it used to.


----------



## TylerRenee (Oct 5, 2007)

thats interesting

thanks for posting


----------



## Mediterranean (Oct 5, 2007)

Hair colour does damage hair, if you're going over the same hair over and over. Permanent tints are the worst because they put colour molecules into the cortex (not the medulla) and leave the cuticles raised. If you do it once, and just touch up the roots and take care of your hair it will be fine.

Hair does fall out because of stress/trauma - a major cause of alopecia

Cold water does actually make the hair shinier, simply because the cuticle scales lift when faced with heat ie hotwater, straightening etc. cold water seals the cuticle scales back down making them appear smoother, allowing them to increase more light and appear shinier. After blowdrying you will need to use the cool shot on your hairdryer to seal the cuticle scales down again as the heat will left them a little.


----------

